

Doggyspace.com has its day as social sites get more focused - alex_c
http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_10124662?source=rss

======
iigs
During the launch of Google App Engine, my idea for a test site was a pet
owners social networking site, with the ability to put in contact info /
special needs and the pet's collar / Avid chip ID, so that a lost pet could be
cared for as well as possible until it was returned.

I'm glad someone is working in this space but the tone of the site (acting
like you're your dog) seems a little lame to me. Best of luck to them, either
way.

------
tc7
Is this the same type thing as dogster?

<http://www.dogster.com/>

I saw dogster a while ago and went, "dang, great idea. Too bad I didn't think
of it first." I'm never optimistic enough about the space in a niche for > 1
players.

